# Anleitung zum nSonic JPG-Compressor Tool



## Administrator (18. Juli 2005)

JPGCompressor – Bedienungsanleitung

Das kleine Software-Tool hat in seiner heutigen Version (6.1) – nur – zwei Funktionen: (1) Es komprimiert JPG-Fotos auf die gewünschte Größe, und zwar in sehr guter (!) Qualität. Wenn in Internetforen der Upload von Fotos erlaubt ist, dürfen diese bestimmte Maximalgrößen nicht überschreiten. Z.B. 800x800 Pixel, maximal 200 KB groß oder 640x480 Pixel (auch im Hochformat nicht höher als 480 Pixel !) und maximal 110 KB Dateigröße. In dem Tool kann der User für beliebig viele zu komprimierende Fotos („Batchverarbeitung“) die maximale Breite und Höhe eingeben, ferner die maximale Dateigröße. Die Fotos werden auf Klick hin mit einer frei zu bestimmenden Dateibezeichnung an einem frei zu wählenden Speicherort abgelegt. Die zweite Funktion, die das Tool bietet, ist eine Rahmenfunktion. Auf Wunsch versieht das Tool die Fotos mit einem „Bilderrahmen“. Diese Möglichkeit bieten oft umfangreiche Bildbearbeitungstools nicht. Der JPGCompressor ist aus ein meiner Sicht ein geniales Tool. „Leicht“ in jeder Hinsicht – was den Download und die Belastung der Festplatte betrifft, es fummelt nicht in der Registry herum, „leicht“ aber auch im Hinblick auf den Funktionsumfang. Nur: Was das Tool kann, das kann es gut. Leider sind die Menüs und Schaltflächen in englischer Sprache. 

Installation

Nach dem Download des ZIP-Files entpackt man ihn an den gewünschten Speicherort. Fertig. Will man das Tool wieder loswerden, löscht man die EXE-Datei. Es bleiben keine Spuren auf dem Rechner zurück.

Die Auswahl der Fotos

Zuerst werden die zu bearbeitenden Fotos ausgewählt. Durch einen Klick auf die Schaltfläche „Add files“ öffnet sich ein Explorerfenster. Man wählt die zu bearbeitenden Fotos wie üblich aus – der Gebrauch der Shift- und der Strg-Taste ist möglich. Dabei ist es gleichgültig, ob es sich um Quer- oder Hochformatfotos handelt. Durch „Öffnen“ werden die ausgewählten Fotos in die Bearbeitungsliste gebracht, wo weitere Fotos hinzugefügt („Add files“) oder gelöscht werden können (markieren und Entf-Taste drücken).

Einstellen der Parameter der komprimierten Fotos

Sie können „Resize“ (~ „Größenveränderung“) oder „Reduce quality to max. ... KB“ („Qualität auf eine Dateigröße von maximal … KB reduzieren“) oder beide wählen: Anklicken, damit ein Häkchen vor der entsprechenden Zeile steht. (Wenn Sie das Häkchen setzen, dann aber keine Werte einsetzen, erhalten Sie eine Fehlermeldung, wenn Sie die Ausführung versuchen). Markieren Sie eine nach der anderen die grau dargestellten Nullen und geben Sie die maximal erlaubten Werte ein, z.B. 640x480, 110. 

Konvertierung

Wählen Sie jetzt in der Menüzeile „Convert all…“ an, es erscheint ein weiteres Fenster, durch den Sie den Speicherort („Destination“) bestimmen können. „Same Directory as Sourcefile“ bedeutet, dass das komprimierte Foto in demselben Ordner wie die Ursprungsdatei abgelegt wird. Über „Use this Directory“ können Sie den Speicherort aber auch frei bestimmen: Wenn Sie „…“ anklicken, öffnet sich ein auch aus anderer Software bekanntes Auswahlfenster. Nun müssen Sie noch entscheiden, wie das komprimierte Foto heißen soll. Standardmäßig („Original name with prefix/suffix“) ist „comp_“ eingestellt, was bedeutet, dass z.B. ein Foto namens „IMG1047.jpg“ nach der Komprimierung zusätzlich zu dem Originalfoto als „comp_IMG1047.jpg“ gespeichert wird. Den ursprünglichen Dateinamen (im Beispiel IMG1047) können Sie im Feld „[Filename]“auch noch durch einen Wunschnamen ersetzen, z.B. „Teichforum_01_04_05“, so dass unser Beispielfoto komprimiert heißen würde „comp_Teichforum_01_04_05.jpg“. Das funktioniert natürlich nur dann, wenn Sie nur ein Foto auswählen und komprimieren. Haben Sie mehrere Fotos ausgewählt, müssen Sie sie durchnummerieren. Dafür dient das Auswahlfeld „Rename files using counter“ („Dateien umbenennen und Zähler verwenden“). Zuerst setzen Sie den zukünftigen Dateinamen an, das vorgeschlagene „Compressed“ können Sie durch einen beliebigen eigenen Namen ersetzen (z.B. wie oben „Teichforum_01_04_05“), indem Sie „Compressed markieren und überschreiben. Die Zeichen #### sollten Sie unverändert lassen und in der Zeile darunter („Start counting at“) die Ziffer angeben, ab der durchnummeriert werden soll:

Dann klicken Sie nur noch „Start convertion“ („Konvertierung beginnen“) an – das Tool meldet sich, wenn die Konvertierung beendet ist.

Das hört sich alles recht kompliziert an, ist es aber keineswegs. Ich lasse „Same Directory as Sourcefile“ und („Original name with prefix/suffix“) markiert und gehe gleich auf “Start convertion”. 

Die komprimierten Fotos kann ich später übrigens wieder problemlos löschen, indem ich nach „comp_“ suchen lasse und die Suchergebnisse lösche.

Die Rahmenfunktion

Wollen Sie ihr Foto mit einem „Bilderrahmen“ versehen ? Probieren Sie es einfach einmal aus ! Sie versehen „Draw Frame“ (Rahmen zeichnen) mit einem  Häkchen und klicken danach „Options…“ an. Mit „Transparency“ stellen Sie ein, wie durchscheinen der Rahmen ausfallen soll, mit „Blur Background“ können Sie das Foto hinter dem Rahmen wahlweise unscharf erscheinen lassen. „Big frame“ zieht einen Rahmen um das Foto herum, „Small frame“ nochmals einen feinen Rahmen innerhalb des großen Rahmens. Bei beiden können Sie die Farbe durch Anklicken wählen. Mit den übrigen Parametern spielen Sie am besten einmal herum: Sie können die Breite der Rahmen und die Position des feinen Rahmens festlegen. Dabei ergeben sich auch „perspektivische“ Varianten. Schließlich steht es Ihnen frei, die Angaben jeweils in Pixeln oder % des Fotos anzugeben.

Updates

Das Tool ist erst wenige Tage alt und wird ständig weiterentwickelt. Es lohnt sich also, ab und an einmal nach Updates zu schauen. Wenn Sie die Datei an den gleichen Speicherort wie die Vorgängerversion entpacken = Update erledigt ;-).

Bevor ich es vergesse: Das Tool ist Freeware. Der Entwickler freut sich bestimmt, wenn Sie auf seiner Homepage ein Dankeschön hinterlassen.

Am besten drucken Sie sich diese Anleitung einmal aus und gehen damit einmal Schritt für Schritt durch das Tool (Sie können natürlich auch hin- und herklicken). Ich denke, Sie werden sie nie wieder benötigen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

im Auftrag, Joachim (Techniker)


----------

